# [mini TIP] Che driver usare con tal componente HW?

## cloc3

non so perché, ma il titolo di questo topic mi ricorda qualcosa.

e se non ho connessione?

bè:

```

# sed 's|\(.*\)[[:space:]]\(.*\)|\2|g' /proc/bus/pci/devices

```

 :Cool: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Davvero niente male!  :Very Happy: 

----------

